# 1 lot of adoption leave STRAIGHT AFTER another? possible?



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Does anyone know if it is possible (or has anyone ever heard of anyone doing this) to take 1 lot of adoption leave, straight after another? Im currently on adoption leave from work - that is their maternity leave where I have said I am going back (due August/Sept) and therefore got the Stat pay as well as the extra bit

Now in a bit of a quandry......our 2 LOs were placed with us last July and now we have heard that they now have a baby brother too....We have been approached to ask if we would like to have him also. Ideally - yes we would. But we are unsure if its possible financially.....I would affectively need to not go back to work in August but also keep my job and not pay the extra £ back.....or maybe go back to work P/time but thats not really ideal....

We are just a bit stuck in trying to figure a way around this.....It would have originally been that I return to work p/time in August with DS in nursery and DD being cared for between me on my days off and DH on days he works from home...but the extra LO would mean thats 2 children at home so I dont know if we can still do that...Was wondering if my work would allow in any shape or form 1 lot of adoption leave staright after another - given that this is exceptional circumstances?? Not like I have control over when the mother of my children chooses to have her babies!! 

Would love to have the 3 of them together....hard work but worth it!

Any ideas on what we can do! Hope this all made sense.

Thanks


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Iman


Sorry i don't know but just wanted to say wow what a wonderful opportunity!, why don't you contact  Citizen advise bureau, bet they would know. xxxx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Thanks thats a good idea. Its been suggested I speak to my HR dept but I dont want to do that without being armed some kind of knowledge/info first. Head is a bit of a mess trying to see if there is a way to figure this out!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

There be a way to make it work. Xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Iman, I would suggest speaking to acas they will give you free advice over the phone of what your legal rights are.  Their tel number is 08457 47 47  and they are open Saturday mornings www.org.uk. I use them all the time for advice as an employer and they a really helpful. 

I would think there would be some way round this.......

Hope you manage to make it work for you and your family, lots of love xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Iman,
I've no personal experience of this but have considered in case this situation comes up. Each employer has their own policy - ESP re anything to be paid back and prob HR can only confirm this. However if you were on Mat leave and then went straight into another Mat leave then the same benefits should match.
I'm sure some folk have asked similar Qs before on the works board.

Hope this has been some help G x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
There have been instances of this happening on AUK so it may be worth you posting on there.  
Good luck
OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Iman,

What an amazing opportunity. I work at a university and when I queried thee same issue when we adopted no.2, they said I would be entitled to a second lit of leave, so would start from scratch once the new child was placed. They said similar situation could occur with someone getting pregnant while on leave so would treat it the same. I hope your work will be as good, fingers crossed for you!

X ruthie


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies. I will ask on AUK and also I will  speak to my HR, once have spoken to ACAS. They are going to start family finding in the next few months so we will be considered alongside any others they find but obv since we have his 2 siblings this should hopefully work well in our favour.....Im a bit scared about having 3 so young but then thats how I felt about our 2 before they came and its working out beautifully ....I reckon it will be worth a few years of hard work whilst they are so little for potentially a lifetime of togetherness!


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok just thought would update....in case anyone else is interested or is relevant to them to, according to ACAS it IS entirely possible to run one lot of adoption leave straight after the other (effectively totalling 2 years leave from job) and none of employee rights would be affected.....in the same way, once a match with a child has been identified you have to give them 7 days notice (or however much is poss) and you need 26 weeks continuous sevice to qualify for the leave (but the 1st lot of adoption leave would count towards that 26 weeks anyway).

hhmmmmmm ...........my HR department and manager are going to love me!!!


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news Iman, I thought that would be the case! Good luck with it all.........and your HR people will get over it!  

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

That's great, so r u going to go for it??


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i take it that means you are going to have the sibling then?! happy days!

kj x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for updating, Iman, it's useful info to have.  And good luck with your sibling!!!


----------

